
MP for Cambridge urges the UK government to buy ARM - mepian
https://twitter.com/DanielZeichner/status/1293504943421358082
======
kanobo
Too little too late? ARM is already owned by SoftBank, UK had decades to
incentivize the company to not take foreign owners or move headquarters, it's
strange for the MP to bring this up now.

